# My $50 Carbon Arrow Saw



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)

I wanted to be able to cut my own arrows, so I decided to build my own carbon arrow saw. 

I picked up this cut-off saw from Harbor Freight.

The drawer slides are from Home Depot.

I needed to keep the arrow exactly at the right length, so I installed the clamps on each side of the board, to stop the slides. 

Hope this helps in case you find yourself in the same situation.


----------



## Caballero-G (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's more pics, including the info about the materials.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Drawer slides...very clever!


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

I would get a different blade. Nice job


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Very clever, interesting idea, well done.


----------



## Wolf hunter (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to post a tip for those who use the Harbor Freight saw used in this thread. The blade that comes with the saw is not he best for cutting nice clean cuts on carbon fiber. A fiberglass cutting disc produces much better results. After some investigating I found that a company in New York called MicroMark Tools sells the same saw (for three times the price) and also has accessories (specifically blades) that fit perfect. You can get 3 fiber reinforced blades for 10 bucks that cut through carbon arrows like butter with a finished cut and no frayed ends. The arbor is the correct size and the overall diameter is just slightly larger than the steel blade but still fits cleanly under the saws bade guard. 
http://www.micromark.com/abrasive-cut-off-wheel-for-non-ferrous-metals-pkg-of-3,9734.html
I have been using them on the same Harbor Freight Saw in this thread for some time with great results.

This is Micromarks version of the same saw. With the exception of the blade guard, its almost identical. Most likely made by the same overseas manufacturer. 
http://www.micromark.com/microlux-mini-miter-and-cut-off-saw,9639.html


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Wolf hunter said:


> I wanted to post a tip for those who use the Harbor Freight saw used in this thread. The blade that comes with the saw is not he best for cutting nice clean cuts on carbon fiber. A fiberglass cutting disc produces much better results. After some investigating I found that a company in New York called MicroMark Tools sells the same saw (for three times the price) and also has accessories (specifically blades) that fit perfect. You can get 3 fiber reinforced blades for 10 bucks that cut through carbon arrows like butter with a finished cut and no frayed ends. The arbor is the correct size and the overall diameter is just slightly larger than the steel blade but still fits cleanly under the saws bade guard.
> http://www.micromark.com/abrasive-cut-off-wheel-for-non-ferrous-metals-pkg-of-3,9734.html
> I have been using them on the same Harbor Freight Saw in this thread for some time with great results.


^^^^ Yep


----------



## phillip.dial (Nov 10, 2014)

How square are your cuts?
I use the same saw to rough cut .223 brass to convert to .300 BLK and it cuts like ***** on brass.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

follow up your cuts with an arrow square and you will be fine


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

Go to a store that sells welding supplies. You should be able to get those cut off 
blades there. Some farms supply stores also carry some welding supplies. That 
is a nice project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet! looks amazing!


----------



## Wolf hunter (Jan 13, 2015)

The issue with other readily available cut off wheels has been the arbor size. The Harbor Freight tool uses a 3/8" arbor and these discs match that with no modifications.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

solid!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice looking set up.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

check your box the saw came in there should be a cut off blade to, the one i bought had one and it works fine…….good looking cut off saw :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## caveman72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Grainger sells the cut off disc I have been useing them with the same saw for a few years I will look for part number for them


----------



## caveman72 (Feb 16, 2010)

It is a Weiler vortec cut off wheel 2in 1/16 thick 3/8 arbor item number 36533 comes in a 2 pack or 3


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome set up!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

A set up of this type (chop saw), if properly set-up and calibrated, will be much more accurate than saws where the shaft is brought to the saw(conventional arrow saw). Can you imagine trying to accurately / precision cut a 2x4 by starting up the table saw and holding the 2x4 by hand and moving it through the cut, unsupported? That's what your essentially doing when using nearly all of the currently designed arrow saws. 

With this design, the shaft is held stationary while the saw blade is moved through the shaft. The shaft also seems to be supported right up to the cutting edge, eliminating any tear out on the bottom. I'm really surprised a large manufacturer has not moved to this type of design. Far greater accuracy can be achieved this way. Nice design.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

dblungem said:


> With this design, the shaft is held stationary while the saw blade is moved through the shaft. The shaft also seems to be supported right up to the cutting edge, eliminating any tear out on the bottom. I'm really surprised a large manufacturer has not moved to this type of design. Far greater accuracy can be achieved this way. Nice design.


Even better if you don't cut through the entire shaft but only penetrate the wall and rotate the arrow. Any angle offset from the cutting blade perpendicular to the arrow will have little effect on the cut, no need for an arrow squaring device.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I roll my arrows into the blade which gives a nice cut. However I would not trust they are square. So I always square them on my squaring device.


----------



## sandcutarcher (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice, getting ready to make myself one as well. Could anyone point me in the right direction to get those particular clamps or what they are called?


----------



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

what kind clamps are u using? can you post a pic of them


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

tagged.


----------



## Top30Archery (Oct 22, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## BIGDADDY14 (Dec 16, 2014)

tagged for a great design


----------



## Horn870 (Jan 15, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Maine Iceman (May 30, 2012)

I would get a different blade. Does this chop all the way through the arrow or only just into the wall, so you can spin the arrow to cut without splintering???


----------



## Maine Iceman (May 30, 2012)

Top30Archery said:


> Tagged


I know this is crazy, but what does "tagged" mean!?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

It's mean that you just write something in the thread so later on you can find it easy in your profile.


----------



## jeffrichards (Sep 1, 2010)

This is a great build!!


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

there are some saws that were on e-bay a few years ago. they were not like yours they were bigger .I went and checked them out and I found that they they wobbled.so that didn't suit my needs.i haven't seen them since.just make sure that nothing moves.your set up looks pretty good. I bought an apple cut off saw.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm Europe based, and been trying to find this saw with 220/230v current. 
I know it says 110vac on the harbour freight saw, but is it 110vac only or does it work with 220/230v as well (should say on the label on the saw)?
Or does anyone know where I can get a saw like this with 2200 current online?


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes it's 110V only.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice design may look into this one for myself


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

saw is $29.99 on harbor freight


----------



## johndoe (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Tagged. Building one of these as soon as I can see my workbench.


----------



## lowcountrydaze (Jun 14, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

lowcountrydaze said:


> Tagged


I'm not sure what I'm missing but why "TAG" a thread when the *Thread Tools* can be used to *subscribe* to the thread.
When you *unsubscribe* at some point you don't have a bunch of "Tagged" Posts in your history and the thread doesn't suffer bloat.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

how long are the slides that you used on this


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

tagged...


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

how cool is that . good job


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

One of the best designs I’ve seen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TedDBear (Feb 4, 2005)

tagged for future reference. thanks


----------



## Rallen1971 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Big_Jav (Jun 13, 2015)

Those little harbor freight saws are good for cutting arrows,


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

looks like it works great


----------



## Papp (Jun 26, 2019)

Great pics


----------



## jjjaah (Jun 26, 2019)

really clever, nice!


----------



## gfwireman (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anyone used the Dremel diamond cutoff disc's?


----------

